# lowering my 200sx



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I want to lower my car to get rid of the wheel well gap, I want to know which is better, coilovers or lowering coils, and where I can get a good price on kyb shocks, also anything else I might need for a successful lowering. Also which coilovers or shocks are better, I have seen sets for the sentra ,and also the 90-99 sentra, will these work for a '96 200sx? thanks for the help


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Depends on what you want out of your suspension. If you're going to do any time on the track, get yourself a set of coilovers. If you just want something to lower your stance a little for the street, grab some springs.

As far as the coilovers go, I've got Ground Controls and I highly recommend them. You can adjust your ride height to be lowered by 1-4". They'll run you about $400 pretty much where ever you go. You can also get the full coilover kit from Motivational Engineering which will run you about $1400.

With springs, I've heard your best bet would be Eibach Prokits. They offer about a 1.5" drop and give you a good look and still offer a very streetable ride.

KYB's, just shop around. I got my setup from a guy in Maryland who's got an account with KYB and Ground Control. Pretty much, if you can get the shocks/struts and springs or coilovers from the same place, that would be your best bet to save you on shipping.


----------

